# Las mejores llantas



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

¿Schwalbe? No. ¿Continental? Tampoco. ¿Maxxis? No. ¿Kenda? Nah. ¿Hutchinson? Meeeenos.

¿Tons...?

*New Belgium*:

















¡Salud!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

muy buena! yo la probé este diciembre en Texas (por cierto la presentación cambia dependiendo de la temporada, la que compré tenia la bici sobre un paisaje nevado)

Landronde? pasa el conecte! 

salud!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hace menos de una semana la compre en San Antonio... fueron con las que nos sentamos a hablar mi Padre y yo luego de casi año y medio sin vernos....muy buena y muy buena la ocasión.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

no entiendo por que del otro lado de la barda hay tantas y tantas marcas de cheve... micro, mini, super y mega "brewers"

y aqui nomas cerveceria modelo y cerveceria cuahutemoc y creo que ya si acaso habra otras q no conozco...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

No manches!!

Alguien sabe donde se puede conseguir esa (y otras cervezas belgas) en nuestro adorado pais??


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

es cierto blatido...te las trajiste o te las tomaste del otro lado o que :lol:?

siempre he tenido las ganas de traerme unas, pero como no se cuanto me van a cobrar en la aduana por traer alcohol me ha dado miedito intentarlo jejeje mtydh tu has traido licor del otro lado?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

_"Tratándose de pasajeros mayores de 18 años, un máximo de 20 cajetillas de cigarros, 25 puros o 200 gramos de tabaco, hasta 3 litros de bebidas alcohólicas y seis litros de vino."_

cool...un six por persona sin problema...creo que voy a empezar a encargar y traer para mi nevera!  :thumbsup:
en el beer forum se encuentran muchas que quiero probar... del otro lado en Feldmans  hay buena variedad


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> No manches!!
> 
> Alguien sabe donde se puede conseguir esa (y otras cervezas belgas) en nuestro adorado pais??


En el DF no es tan complicado conseguir cervezas de otras partes del mundo... siempre y cuando no sean microbreweries (pero esas siempre son dificiles de conseguir fuera de la localidad donde se venden de cualquier forma). Superama a veces trae de diferentes marcas.. algunas buenas, algunas no tanto; la Naval maneja siempre un buen surtido (tienen Carlus y Duvel)... en Costco he visto de vez en cuando tiene Estella Artois.... claro que si se es muy pickie... pues la cosa se puede complicar.

Tambien está este sitio, con una mayor variedad aunque no se si envien fuera del defectuoso.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> En el DF no es tan complicado conseguir cervezas de otras partes del mundo... siempre y cuando no sean microbreweries (pero esas siempre son dificiles de conseguir fuera de la localidad donde se venden de cualquier forma). Superama a veces trae de diferentes marcas.. algunas buenas, algunas no tanto; la Naval maneja siempre un buen surtido (tienen Carlus y Duvel)... en Costco he visto de vez en cuando tiene Estella Artois.... claro que si se es muy pickie... pues la cosa se puede complicar.
> 
> Tambien está este sitio, con una mayor variedad aunque no se si envien fuera del defectuoso.


OK... gracias, les echo un ojo.

Si, el Superama sera caro, pero hay un poco de todo. Lastima que en Tampico muy a webo llegamos a Arteli Plus. :bluefrown:

Creo que sera el pretexto perfecto para darme una vuelta a Monterrey a La Sierra Madre. 

Y pues la neta no soy de paladar exigente... solo que si me gustan las cervezas oscuras y en particular las de trigo doble fermentado (Heffeweisse) o las Stout.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Warp said:


> No manches!!
> 
> Alguien sabe donde se puede conseguir esa (y otras cervezas belgas) en nuestro adorado pais??


Oye Warp a ti te gustan mucho las "belgas"??

sorry, salió el patán que todos llevamos dentro.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Oye Warp a ti te gustan mucho las "belgas"??
> 
> sorry, salió el patán que todos llevamos dentro.


Ni modo... te toco la de haber ganado...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Warp said:


> Ni modo... te toco la de haber ganado...


Ja ja, ese estuvo bueno. Ya no le sigo con los albures porque tampoco se trata de eso, pero un alburín de vez en cuando no cae mal.

saludos


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

martinsillo said:


> _"Tratándose de pasajeros mayores de 18 años, un máximo de 20 cajetillas de cigarros, 25 puros o 200 gramos de tabaco, hasta 3 litros de bebidas alcohólicas y seis litros de vino."_
> 
> cool...un six por persona sin problema...creo que voy a empezar a encargar y traer para mi nevera!  :thumbsup:
> en el beer forum se encuentran muchas que quiero probar... del otro lado en Feldmans  hay buena variedad


En H-E-B venden fat tire... el problema es que se ponen fresas si no tienes ID del estado de texas... ni con pasaporte y visa te creen que tienes 21...bueno, a menos que de plano te veas (o seas) cuarentón. (a mis 28 me pidieron ID, le di las gracias por decir que me veo chavo)


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

HEB puebla?...voy a dar una vuelta por el HEB Plus de la alta sociedad aqui en MTY....en el HEBito cerca da la casa no hay  alli consigo Carslberg y Sam Adams, la primera me agrada bastante, la segunda no me gusto tanto.

hablando del ID...en esos dias en el otro lado a mi Papa tambien le pidieron ID! no recuerdo si fue con las Fat o con unas Miller que compro...muy comico...el a sus 50 y tantos tambien dio las gracias jeje


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

martinsillo said:


> HEB puebla?...voy a dar una vuelta por el HEB Plus de la alta sociedad aqui en MTY....en el HEBito cerca da la casa no hay  alli consigo Carslberg y Sam Adams, la primera me agrada bastante, la segunda no me gusto tanto.


H-E-B Texas... creí que la referencia al ID de Texas sería suficiente indicio... :nono: ya vi que no!

Saludos... y que alquien por el amor de dios le diga a Blatido que se pase el conecte


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> No manches!!
> 
> Alguien sabe donde se puede conseguir esa (y otras cervezas belgas) en nuestro adorado pais??


Para que no te anden albureando, las Fat Tire son: Brewed in Fort Collins, Colorado.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

triphop said:


> H-E-B Texas... creí que la referencia al ID de Texas sería suficiente indicio... :nono: ya vi que no!


jejeje mi curso de lectura rapida me fallo!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

A ver, un poco de orientación porque los veo medios perdidos...

1) Afortunadamente en México ya se puede tomar cerveza más allá de Modelo y Tecate: está la Cucapá, una cerveza de muy buena calidad hecha en Baja California. De aquellos rumbos está también la Rosarito Beach, una cerveza lager pero con muy buen cuerpo y sabor. Por el occidente del país está la Cervecería Minerva, ya llevan un rato en el mercado con chelas muy buenas. Me acabo de comprar una San Vicente, también tapatía y muuuy recomendada. Del EdoMex llega la Cerveza Calavera, una cerveza gourmet que no le pide nada a las europeas (la tripel es una de mis favoritas). Está la cerveza Querétaro, La Catrina, Magna, Maquiavelo, Templario... en fin, ya hay muchas opciones, lamentablemente solo se encuentran disponibles a la venta en unos cuantos lugares.

2) Las Fat Tire que aparecen en las fotos están en mi casa, y fueron adquiridas en la ciudad de Guadalajara.

3) ¿Dónde las compré? Si les digo chance se las acaban, mejor no, jajaja... en The Beer Box. El mejor surtido que he visto en México, aunque los precios no son precisamente económicos.

Finalmente, eso de traer cervezas de otro país por cuenta de uno, como siempre, es un albur en la aduana. Hace unos años me traje un cartón de Balashi y no tuve problema alguno (de haber sabido me traía otros 2)...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Muy buena info blati!
tocara de empezar a llenar la nevera :thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Excelente información*



blatido said:


> A ver, un poco de orientación porque los veo medios perdidos...
> 
> 1) Afortunadamente en México ya se puede tomar cerveza más allá de Modelo y Tecate: está la Cucapá, una cerveza de muy buena calidad hecha en Baja California. De aquellos rumbos está también la Rosarito Beach, una cerveza lager pero con muy buen cuerpo y sabor. Por el occidente del país está la Cervecería Minerva, ya llevan un rato en el mercado con chelas muy buenas. Me acabo de comprar una San Vicente, también tapatía y muuuy recomendada. Del EdoMex llega la Cerveza Calavera, una cerveza gourmet que no le pide nada a las europeas (la tripel es una de mis favoritas). Está la cerveza Querétaro, La Catrina, Magna, Maquiavelo, Templario... en fin, ya hay muchas opciones, lamentablemente solo se encuentran disponibles a la venta en unos cuantos lugares.
> 
> Finalmente, eso de traer cervezas de otro país por cuenta de uno, como siempre, es un albur en la aduana. Hace unos años me traje un cartón de Balashi y no tuve problema alguno (de haber sabido me traía otros 2)...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado Blatido :

Te felicito ampliamente por éste excelente mensaje con un contenido realmente muy interesante , con post de éste nivel la verdad da gusto entrar al foro y leer y saber que aunque es un foro de mtbikes tenemos miembros cuyas aportaciones son de gran valía e interés , como en éste caso de las cervezas hechas orgullosamente en nuestro país.

Y tambien debo reconocer tu congruencia , ya que en varias ocasiones has comentado en relación a las bicis y componentes acerca de comprar en México en la medida de lo posible , y ahora en el asunto de las cervezas nos das a conocer que en México tenemos para dar y prestar ... y para comprar cerveza mexicana

A mí la verdad me viene valiendo gorro la cerveza y me da igual si son belgas (de Bélgica...) de China, del Down Under del más allá o de acuyá , pero si me da gusto que aquí tenemos para escoger.

También felicito a todos los consumidores de chelas extranjeras por su exquisito paladar y gusto y su educada garganta para apreciar las bondades de las Elodías .

Salud.......

the last biker


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Si desean buenas cervezas, no busquen más en el extranjero. En México hay excelentes cervezas artesanales y con mejores precios que las alemanas o irlandesas.

De las que les puedo recomendar

La Tempus doble malta de cervecería Primus
https://www.primus.com.mx/

Es riquísima, y también les recomiendo la ambar

También más artesanal y muy rica es la cerveza Cosaco
Cerveza muy artesanal, hacen poca y se hace a pedido. Te prestan barril.
https://www.cervezacosaco.com/

Como ya mencionaron, la Cucapa es una buena cerveza

Y la que por nombre pareciera otra cosa pero es muy rica
La Chupacabras

Pueden hacer pedidos de esas cervezas aqui

https://www.cervezasgourmet.com


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Excelente saber la variedad de cervezas que tenemos al alcance de un click, yo por mi parte sigo siendo fiel a la Bohemia y a la Pacífico.
Cervezas de "extranjia", solamente cuando ando fuera del "pais".


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Nomás para agregar al excelentísimo post, y hablando de cervezas mexicanas, tengo unas Bayernbraü enfriándose en el refri.
y me daré una vuelta por una de esas tiendas que mencionan a ver si puedo conseguirme un six de doce (como dicen en MTY) de Minerva (ohh dulce elixir de los dioses)! 
Ahh y tengo una Chimay esperando una ocasión especial!:thumbsup: 
Saludos


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

La ruta cervecera comienza hoy en casa...










Minerva Clara para empezar....solo tenían Clara, Stout y Obscura...de las dos ultimas no soy muy fanático.
A la izquierda la Famosa Solera Light de Vzla (famosa por lo menos alla! jeje) de Cerveceria Polar....quizas las Chicas Polar si las hayan visto...(vayan a google :thumbsup ...soy de los que piensan que las cheves se toman en botella, pero estas me las trajeron mis Padres asi, y pues, no se les puede hacer el feo...Cerveza realmente suave...Pueden probar la Verde...Cerveza Premiun.

Con la aprobación del OP sugiero se le cambie el nombre al thread a algo como "Las Cervezas que se toman en Mexico" o algo por el estilo... podria ser un sticky con nuestra constante colaboración 

Vi una Cerveza Sagres? en el HEB...... Brasileña? Portu? algún comentario?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

triphop said:


> ...Minerva (ohh dulce elixir de los dioses)! ....


No se el resto....pero la Colonial tiene un lugar seguro en mi refri! OMG!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

martinsillo said:


> Con la aprobación del OP sugiero se le cambie el nombre al thread a algo como "Las Cervezas que se toman en Mexico" o algo por el estilo... podria ser un sticky con nuestra constante colaboración


o algo asi como "las cervezas que nos estamos perdiendo"....:madman: :madman: :madman:

Buen post para hacer compras de "emergencia" el fin de semana:thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

luego de un buen comienzo con la Minerva Colonial...ya tenemos las siguientes concursantes:









...dos de cada una para ir catando sabores 

espero que no tengan mucha sed al momento de ver la foto


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

martinsillo said:


> luego de un buen comienzo con la Minerva Colonial...ya tenemos las siguientes concursantes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si fueran "las cinco finalistas", creo que mi voto sería por la Cucapá Clásica... aunque la Tempus me haría dudar... y la Chupacabras... lo cierto es que cualquiera de éstas es muy buena, aunque la Malverde no me convenció del todo.

Hace dos días probé la San Vicente que les había mencionado, y no maaaaa... ¡buenísima! :thumbsup: Si pueden, consíganla, no se arrepentirán.


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Te recomiendo que pruebes la Tempus doble malta, esa está muy buena.



blatido said:


> Si fueran "las cinco finalistas", creo que mi voto sería por la Cucapá Clásica... aunque la Tempus me haría dudar... y la Chupacabras... lo cierto es que cualquiera de éstas es muy buena, aunque la Malverde no me convenció del todo.
> 
> Hace dos días probé la San Vicente que les había mencionado, y no maaaaa... ¡buenísima! :thumbsup: Si pueden, consíganla, no se arrepentirán.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hoy comencé precisamente con la Malverde...me pareció bien refrescante...me imagine con ella en la playa o para luego de una rodada en esos días que hacen 40ºC aquí en MTY...bastante suave...pero definitivamente no seria la que tomaría una tarde saliendo de la oficina.

En los estantes del Beerbox se quedaron otras Mexicanas pendientes: Rosarito Beach, Guera (Cervecería Tijuana) y tambien unas que la verdad no me llamaron mucha la atención....Chili Beer (tenia un chile adentro) y la Duff! ( que si existe! :lol

Sera que estas cervezas se podrán conseguir mas baratas en sus ciudades de origen? la verdad, como dijo el Blati....en el Beerbox no es que estén súper baratas!

Mañana me voy matar solito...estoy casi seguro que en el HEB tenían la Malverde a 15$ (que fue lo que pague por la Colonial)...de las que compre en el Beerbox hoy, la mas barata costo 25$! :eekster:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

la Cucapá Clásica me la tome el Domingo...todo un exito! de verdad que muy buena....ayer descanse, ustedes saben, para no acostumbrarme a la bebienda! :lol:

hoy...la Chupacabras...me la estoy tomando por que ya la abrí, y seria sacrilegio botarla...pensé que seria mas suave...pero esta sobre mis limites de sabor...muy fuerte para mi poco entrenado paladar.

Algun afortunado se tomara la segunda que quedo en mi refri


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

martinsillo said:


> hoy...la Chupacabras...me la estoy tomando por que ya la abrí, y seria sacrilegio botarla...pensé que seria mas suave...pero esta sobre mis limites de sabor...muy fuerte para mi poco entrenado paladar.


Hablando de cervezas fuertes, el lunes en la noche me tomé una Rasputin y vaya que es fuerte, no solo de sabor sino también por el efecto. Definitivamente las Stout no son lo mío, pero como dice martinsillo, ya abierta, ni modo de desperdiciarla...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Bueno... ya fueron todas...

Antes de ayer (anteayer! como que me pego la cheve! :lolme tome la Tempus... un poco suave...creo incluso hasta mas suave que la Malverde.

Ahorita la Cucapá Trigueña...recomendable 100% casi casi tan buena como la Clásica...un poco mas dulce eso si.

en fin...mi veredicto hasta ahora: (para cheve para después de la ofic  , creo que las primeras 4 pueden ser numero 1 en diferentes ocasiones)

1. Cucapá Clasica
2. Minerva Colonial
3. Cucapá Trigueña
4. Minerva Malverde
5. Primus Tempus
6. Cucapá Chupacabras


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Mi estimado Blatido, ni dudar que eres chelero se nota en la ¨figura¨ que vas agarrando..... por cierto ayer vi un reportaje que aca en GDL van a sacar cerveza Zapata......para la celebración del bicentenario, habra que probarla


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

biker231 said:


> Mi estimado Blatido, ni dudar que eres chelero se nota en la ¨figura¨ que vas agarrando..... por cierto ayer vi un reportaje que aca en GDL van a sacar cerveza Zapata......para la celebración del bicentenario, habra que probarla


Aaahhh, la pancita chelera... pero bueno ¿no dicen que una señal de ser puñal es llegar a los 30 y no tener pancita? Jajaja...

Y si, ya pregunté en TBB por la Cerveza Zapata, pero que aún no les llega... hay que esperar.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Quedamos en espera de la misma, mientras que ? Jueves de Chelas en el Wing´s ?


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

biker231 said:


> Quedamos en espera de la misma, mientras que ? Jueves de Chelas en el Wing´s ?


¡Que se arme! El calorón exige unas chelas bien muertas... :thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yo no soy muy cervezero, pero despues de rodar hoy domingo pasé al Oxxo por unos gatorades, para rehidratarme porque estuvó seria la rodada, y observe en los refrigeradores una Edicion Especial de la cerveza Bohemia "Weizen". 

Y pues que me compré un six, y ahorita me la estoy tomando y tiene un sabor bastante agradable. 

La verdad nunca he probado una cerveza artesanal, como las mencionadas en este thread, pero me gustaria saber si deveras hay mucha diferencia entre una artesanal y esta Weizen, que segun la descripcion de Bohemia es lo maximo !!

Saludos y Salucita


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Yo no soy muy cervezero, pero despues de rodar hoy domingo pasé al Oxxo por unos gatorades, para rehidratarme porque estuvó seria la rodada, y observe en los refrigeradores una Edicion Especial de la cerveza Bohemia "Weizen".
> 
> Y pues que me compré un six, y ahorita me la estoy tomando y tiene un sabor bastante agradable.
> 
> ...


La Bohemia es una cerveza subestimada por el público, ya que es muy buena por el precio. Ahora bien, de eso a ser "lo máximo" hay distancia. Hay cervezas artesanales que en definitiva son mejores que cualquiera que hagan Grupo Modelo ó Femsa pero no es regla general; hay que probar para saber distinguir y saber qué es lo que el paladar propio realmente disfruta.

Cuando tengas oportunidad prueba alguna de las cervezas alternativas aquí mencionadas y ya tu mismo descubrirás la diferencia...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Yo no soy muy cervezero, pero despues de rodar hoy domingo pasé al Oxxo por unos gatorades, para rehidratarme porque estuvó seria la rodada, y observe en los refrigeradores una Edicion Especial de la cerveza Bohemia "Weizen".
> 
> Y pues que me compré un six, y ahorita me la estoy tomando y tiene un sabor bastante agradable.
> 
> ...


"Weizen" es grosso a la rustica, una cerveza de trigo... Comunmente las cervezas son de cebada.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weissbier

A mi me gusta mas el sabor y el cuerpo de estas... ojo, no soy ni de cerquita conocedor y tengo mal paladar, no se distinguir de un "toque frutal" de un "toque brutal"... pero pues me gusta. Como que tiene mas cuerpo y un sabor mas "rudito".

Ah... y la mayoria son turbias e incluso dejan un residuo en el fondo de la botella, pues le agregan esa cosa para que siga fermentando en la botella (lupulo, malta??)

A mi papa le dio chorro cuando le invite una Franziskaner Oscura... :lol:

Nobles ejemplos son la Franziskaner y la Paulaner.

Me alegra saber que una marca mexicana esta haciendo de esas para los mortales... la voy a buscar. Ya era hora!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Paulander naturtrub.... jajaja... o como se escriba pero que es Naturalmente Turbia... yummie!!!!!

Yo el unico pero que le encuentro a las de micro brewery, de las pocas que he tomado, y todas canadienses, es que si te dan una cruda muy canija. Tres pints ya te causan cruda (leve, pero la puedes sentir), cuando por ejemplo con cervezas de "marca" más comercial y masiva, igual se te van a trepar, pero al día siguiente no hay cruda alguna. Claro que mi muestra no es siginificativa para ser concluyente.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> "Weizen" es grosso a la rustica, una cerveza de trigo... Comunmente las cervezas son de cebada.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weissbier
> 
> ...


Bueno, primero, les agregan levadura (para que siga fermentando... igualito que al Champagne, claro pero para nosotros de la perrada)

No he visto la cerveza que dice, pero una de dos... o es cerveza a base de puro trigo o es de cebada con trigo agregado. de la primera mexicana está la Bayernbraü (aunque no suene mexicana está hecha en Puebla) y de las segundas está la Kloster (igualmente subvalorada) y la Minera Colonial. (de mis favoritas)

Saludos!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

martinsillo said:


> Vi una Cerveza Sagres? en el HEB...... Brasileña? Portu? algún comentario?


Apenas ví tu post martinsillo... si todavía hay Sagres cómprate un "sits", no te arrepentirás. Cerveza portuguesa de muy buena calidad, apta para esta época de calor. Acá en Gdl se puede conseguir a veces en El Palacio de Hierro, por unos razonables $99 pesos (el seis).


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Gracias Blati...cuando vaya al HEB comprare y te comentare del precio...esa la vendian en 6...fui el Sábado y repuse la ración de Colonial...la mejor en relación precio/valor de las artesanales que he probado...o mas bien..precio/sabor :lol: ....es una lastima que no vendan seises de las *artesanales* nacionales.


----------

